# Kayak trip



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I am planning to kayak from Little Island Park to False cape. Anyone done this trip? I heard its about 5-6 miles takes about 1.5 hrs. Any advice on this trip is appreciated?
Thanks for your time.
Sean


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Unload your gear at the Back Bay welcome center. 

Park your truck at Little Island Park.

Walk back to yer gear.

You can paddle to False Cape by taking either the ocean or the bay.

If the conditions are calm, take the ocean. (If you have to take the bay, I can't help ya. I have no idea.)

If you're taking the ocean, just drag your yak to the water along the path the ORV guys drive.

Bring plenty of sun block and bug spray. 

Have fun.


----------



## newfisherman (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help.
I'm thinking we are doing the bay side. 
I'm mostly concerned that my GF and I are relatively novel kayakers and that this trip is too far/hard? 
As far as fishing from the kayak, I've heard looking for spots where channells meet the bay and keeping an eye out for white caps on the water (shows where currents are meeting)? Does anyone have any other advice specific to the stretch of bay between LIP and False cape? 
Appreciate the help.
Sean


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

watch out for snakes...lots of em back there in that bay water


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Keep in mind that for all purposes the area is relatively fresh or brackish water. I work for VADEQ and on tuesday we measures higher slainities, I suggest you bring you freshwater tackle for the bay side. 

It can get very rough, especialllt with 15 to 20 mph winds, the direction will vary the intensity of the waves. Best direction is out of the east, that way you are sheltered by the barrier islands.

Bring bug spray, the deer flies were not out yet but the black flies were.


----------



## bowfin (May 22, 2008)

As ruthless says the bay is essentially freshwater, so the fish species and method of trying to take them is completely different than on the ocean side. I have not fished the bay in some time but I use to catch largemouth bass, bream, and white perch.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Just to reinforce what Ruthless said...BRING BUG REPELLANT. A good quality one. I went camping back there one year...came back looking like something out of Grimm's FairyTales. And I'm a person the bugs usually DON'T like to eat. Might not be a bad idea to get one of those Dragonfly sound generators to...the only time I found surcease from the carnivorous 6 legged fiends was when dragonflies were around.


----------

